
Ask HN: Where do you see yourself in 5 years? - nodivbyzero
I&#x27;m wondering where do you see yourself in 5 years? What are your IT predictions for next 5 years?
======
non-entity
Realistically? Stuck in a cycle of dead end, highly corporate developer
positions. Provably still working with .NET, but I imagine non-tech companies
will be migrated to core finally

------
sova
85% likely still using a keyboard to manipulate pixels on a screen

~~~
ezekg
85% likely still using a keyboard to manipulate bits

------
jotjotzzz
Still in tech, but helping more people with products and content I create.

Prediction-wise: \- I agree with AI. I hope it will be advanced enough that we
can have conversations with it, that it can anticipate things to help us with.
\- I think banking as we know it will be different -- and the U.S. dollar is
no longer the world currency. \- Hopefully, there is a cryptocurrency that is
backed up with gold and silver. \- I really want Universal Basic Income to
happen in the U.S. and also Medicare/healthcare coverage for all Americans.

------
CameronBarre
Ideally I will have decoupled my income from my time, made progress on
personal savings, still be working remote, still have full control over my
time, still working with great people, still paying the bills, and all that.

IT predictions, no thanks!

------
corodra
If the stars align and all is well, I will have a 10 to 20 acre homestead. I
grow my own food. Chickens. Maybe some sheep and cows. I subsist on writing.
Woodworking takes up a large chunk of my days and it's been so long since the
last time I've programmed, I would have completely lost the skill entirely.
That's the dream... forgetting to code...

------
AwesomeFaic
Hopefully a Team Lead (or at least Senior Developer) in my current highly-
corporate environment. Possibly work from home. Joined as an Associate per
company policy, but already have 6 years under my belt. Taking some accredited
coursework in ML and DL at night to open up professional options.

------
codegeek
2 different questions I hope.

1\. Running a company doing 10+ Mil USD a year in revenue

2\. Crypto hype will be dead. AI hype will gain more steam. The FAANGs will
keep getting bigger and richer.

~~~
quickthrower2
Crypto hype dead but more boring real world use of cryptocurrencies and less
ICO nonsense.

Price of btc goes up slow and steady like a vanguard index investment.

I agree with AI. I’ve seen some HN submissions that have changed my mind where
I think yes I can see ordinary people using deep learning apps to assist their
day to day life. And not just Siri type stuff.

~~~
gt2
Can you name a few (submissions)?

------
ReD_CoDE
I'm not in the IT world, but I see two parallel worlds, the virtual world
(like the next generation of Minecraft) and the real world

And people will spend more time in the virtual world to cooperate on different
projects they love voluntarily.

About myself: A serial entrepreneur with 3-4 unicorns

------
wheredonsjne
Honestly, I don’t know. I only know I will still be a programmer. Who would
have thought politics would be like this around the world in 2014? It makes me
very uncomfortable and likely to move elsewhere (I am not American).

------
staller
I like to think I'll be a VPE or CTO

Still not sure how to get there, but in the last 2 years I've had the
opportunity to be involved in the building and planning around a product and I
know that's what I want to keep doing.

------
starikovs
Running a billon dollar company.

------
deanmoriarty
Out of the rat race, with enough invested assets to be retired forever. A long
shot :)

------
dlphn___xyz
who knows? thats the fun part

